

Backbone.Views - Dependency injection & inversion of control - malandrew
http://www.slideshare.net/diurnalist/a-different-view-building-a-scalable-javascript-view-architecture

======
malandrew
By Jason Anderson.

Other links:

Demo: <http://slashhashbang.com/demos/viewframework/>

Github Gist: <https://gist.github.com/2245236>

Martin Fowler article on Dependency Injection and Inversion of Control:
<http://martinfowler.com/articles/injection.html>

